# Bathtime



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Lola hates a bath


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

More sideways bath hating


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

The end result is a happy puppy


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute, clean puppy!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Squeee!
If only she could see her after shot, she'd be happy to get a bath. What a little DOLL!!!!!! I want to just pick her up and squeeze her!
So fun to see the wet heads on these guys I was shocked first time Sophie got a bath what they look like under all that hair. <3


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is a little cutie!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

OMGosh! That is the cutest puppy! They do look soooo different wet :wink2: What kind of dryer do you have? Is it mounted on something? Looks like it is...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww.....Lola looks like a little stuffed animal! She is just precious! 😊


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Cute little puppy!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Thought I'd post this pic of Layla at about the same age as Lola...they look like they could be litter mates.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Havanese are the MOST pitiful looking dogs when they are wet. I think if they wanted to do a "dog abuse" calendar, they could do it ALL with photos of Havanese in the bath tub!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I think Havanese are the MOST pitiful looking dogs when they are wet. I think if they wanted to do a "dog abuse" calendar, they could do it ALL with photos of Havanese in the bath tub!!!


Well, I don't look so good either with a head full of wet hair! I think I would make a certain Presidential candidate look good with wet hair in comparison! :wink2:

Rinky's Popi


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Layla's Mom said:


> OMGosh! That is the cutest puppy! They do look soooo different wet :wink2: What kind of dryer do you have? Is it mounted on something? Looks like it is...


The dryer is a "human's" dryer in a fexible arm clamp on thing I found on Amazon.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

She is so cute and looks so fluffy after her bath. Does she squeal like she is being murdered? I just gave Loki a butt bath and I am sure he woke up the neighborhood!!!!!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Barbara Levy said:


> She is so cute and looks so fluffy after her bath. Does she squeal like she is being murdered? I just gave Loki a butt bath and I am sure he woke up the neighborhood!!!!!


:grin2: That's so funny.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Lola doesn't get vocal during her bath. She only makes the sad face. However she didn't have the rough start in life that poor little Loki suffered through. With time he'll learn that Mom isn't going to hurt him, it's just another one of those freshening up sessions.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Today was spa day for Scout & Truffles. I'm aware my grade was probably an F- on the brushing and combing scale. &#128551; I need to do better.... Just for fun a before and after. Sorry...I'm can't rotate them.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

This is the official sideways dog photo thread! 

Truffles is so pretty all done up in her ribbon.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Fresh handsome doggy out there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you did an awesome job! She looks adorable!

The sideways pictures drive me crazy. If I process them through Lightroom, I have no problem at all. But for quick iPhone photos, there seems to be no way to get them oriented right. Even if I try to change the orientation in an iPhone app, they STLL show up sideways on the forum! Frustrating!!!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

What a great job! Beautiful!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Am I the only one who has a dog that LOVES bath time? Nino enjoys his baths so much he actually begins to fall asleep in them. When I rinse his conditioner out, he sits his launches down and rests his chin in my hand. I usually give him a long rinse at the end and just let him r e l a x.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> I think you did an awesome job! She looks adorable!
> 
> The sideways pictures drive me crazy. If I process them through Lightroom, I have no problem at all. But for quick iPhone photos, there seems to be no way to get them oriented right. Even if I try to change the orientation in an iPhone app, they STLL show up sideways on the forum! Frustrating!!!


Thanks for you kind compliment Karen, but their groomer gets the credit. She was here for five hours. &#128551; I really do try my best with keeping up with the brushing and combing...I think the problem is going to the park in the morning when the grass is wet. I have my orders to do a better job. &#128543;


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> Am I the only one who has a dog that LOVES bath time? Nino enjoys his baths so much he actually begins to fall asleep in them. When I rinse his conditioner out, he sits his launches down and rests his chin in my hand. I usually give him a long rinse at the end and just let him r e l a x.


Well, I've sen funny pictures of dogs relaxing in the bath on YouTube (funny just BECAUSE it's so unusual!  ) I can't say that mine enjoy it. They all put up with it with good grace... except EVERYONE hates having their faces rinsed!!!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> Well, I've sen funny pictures of dogs relaxing in the bath on YouTube (funny just BECAUSE it's so unusual!  ) I can't say that mine enjoy it. They all put up with it with good grace... except EVERYONE hates having their faces rinsed!!!


Nino hates getting his ends washed...squirms and wiggles all through butt and face baths. We start with the face to get it out of the way...the rest of the time it's chill puppy. One of my favorite quirks of his


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

KarMar said:


> Nino hates getting his ends washed...squirms and wiggles all through butt and face baths. We start with the face to get it out of the way...the rest of the time it's chill puppy. One of my favorite quirks of his


It's the butt bath that upsets Loki the most. That's when he squeals the most. He will let me wash his face and head with no problems. (I think that is 2 weeks in a cone with me washing his head with a washcloth every night.) His body he squirms and wiggles and tries to crawl out of the sink but he doesn't vocalize his displeasure. I have found if I use the washcloth to wet him down and soap him up and only make him put up with the sprayer or glass to rinse he behaves better, except his butt of course which he hates no matter what!


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Too cute


----------

